# gypsum board factory



## alsheikh81 (28 مايو 2008)

any body have idea about gpsum board production line i need help


----------



## gehan rezk sife (22 مارس 2009)

what you like to know about it I work in it for many years


----------



## alsheikh81 (25 مارس 2009)

What ever you have about gypsum board production line 
thanks alot


----------



## رزوم82 (18 أبريل 2009)

السلام عليكم ..
احتاج للمساعدة بما يخص خلطات الجيبسم بورد .. 
ماهي المواد الداخلة في الخلطة وماهي نسبها ؟ وماهي الطريقة لتخفيف وزن البورد النهائي ؟
وشكرا


----------

